# Tiguan heated rear seats



## thekoc (Dec 22, 2020)

On the Tiguan MK2 (2017-18-19) anyone has original heated rear seats? Trying to understand: I have also renewed / replaced my rear seats with a heater but they do not warm up like front seats

I want to confirm the situation from a vehicle user with original rear heating.

For example:

front seats 55 degrees when I run the 3rd level but rear seats 30 degrees... (figures cited as examples)

Thank you...


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

I didn't think rear seat heating was an option on any MK2 model from 2018 onward, regardless of trim level.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Pretty sure the ROW got it as option


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

It can be added to US models, but it requires way too much. 

One you need the pads, wiring kit, technically you need the EU whole rear part of the middle console as that has a sensor in the vent for 3rd zone temperature, then you need the display with the heated seats, that sometimes comes with the pads, otherwise around $40 on its own plus shipping, then you need to wire to the BCM and code it.

Can it be done? Yes, but that's a lot of work for rear heated seats.


----------



## thekoc (Dec 22, 2020)

Thank you to all for your comments, Rear seats is original that I replaced on my car. That's why not necessary extra pads. I also suppiled display with the heated for middle console, wire infrastructure etc... then connected and code to BCM... I think that's is related with code issue. I will check again front seats about numbers of degrees and then I will set same numbers for rear seats as well


----------



## Mitchleitman (Dec 17, 2020)

Zabes64 said:


> It can be added to US models, but it requires way too much.
> 
> One you need the pads, wiring kit, technically you need the EU whole rear part of the middle console as that has a sensor in the vent for 3rd zone temperature, then you need the display with the heated seats, that sometimes comes with the pads, otherwise around $40 on its own plus shipping, then you need to wire to the BCM and code it.
> 
> Can it be done? Yes, but that's a lot of work for rear heated seats.


The original poster is in Turkey. I find it odd that much warmer climates have available rear heated seats, but Canada (and northern US) don't.


----------



## Fix Nixor (May 12, 2021)

Mitchleitman said:


> The original poster is in Turkey. I find it odd that much warmer climates have available rear heated seats, but Canada (and northern US) don't.


Yeah, AFTER I bought my 2018 R Line Which I had waited nearly a year for, I find out the rest of the world gets 3 zone climate controls, adjustable center arm rest, close able center cup holder with adjustable functionality and larger opening, removable flashlight in cargo area, rear heated seats, retractable heads up display, Qi charger, top center cargo area with spring mounted door in dashboard, self parking features, controllable chassis (like on Golf R), traffic sign dash display, sensitivity controllable lane keep, power passenger seats, rear tray tables with extendable cup holders for second row seats, dash displayed rear seatbelt warnings, different LED brake lights WITH amber turn signals, leather door inserts AND LED ambient lighting for rear passenger doors, as well as many many other (most extremely inexpensive options or features) that would have added none to minute cost of VW’s or owners expense. The wiring harshnesses are completely different as are seat and steering wheel options for R Line. At the VERY least they could offer retrofit ability to North America for customers (like me) willing to pony up MORE money after the fact to get a really kitted out vehicle or even Lego add your own features at your own pace and budget. Although, that said, I’d just like a decent transmission that can handle driving through water on the road during a rain storm WITHOUT failing like mine did at 2000 miles in the first month OR as it sits at the dealership AGAIN now with a mysterious coolant leak that ISNT disastrous to the engine but corroded the wiring and made it undriveable and it has always refused to remember the height of the drivers seat and auto reset it to a much MUCH higher setting and not let you have anything near where you’d be able to sit.


----------



## quartaporter (Aug 4, 2017)

thekoc said:


> On the Tiguan MK2 (2017-18-19) anyone has original heated rear seats? Trying to understand: I have also renewed / replaced my rear seats with a heater but they do not warm up like front seats
> 
> I want to confirm the situation from a vehicle user with original rear heating.
> 
> ...


Merhaba Atila ber türkiyeden. Ben de aliden 4 koltuk için takım aldım.aynı sorun bendede var. Çözüm bulabildinizmi.cevabınızı bekliyorum.bunarada benim tespitim.arka 3.seviyede ünite 4.5v çıkıyor oda zor ısıtıyor. 1 ve 2 kademede 0 volt çılıyor hiç.ısınmıyor .sanki tek kademe gibi. 12 v çıksa kaynatır.


----------



## thekoc (Dec 22, 2020)

quartaporter said:


> Merhaba Atila ber türkiyeden. Ben de aliden 4 koltuk için takım aldım.aynı sorun bendede var. Çözüm bulabildinizmi.cevabınızı bekliyorum.bunarada benim tespitim.arka 3.seviyede ünite 4.5v çıkıyor oda zor ısıtıyor. 1 ve 2 kademede 0 volt çılıyor hiç.ısınmıyor .sanki tek kademe gibi. 12 v çıksa kaynatır.


Yani geçen bir test ettim yine normal ısıtıyor gibi. Çok anlayamadım açıkcası. %100 fabrikasyon kablolama ve kodlama değerleri girildi. Yakın bir zamanda tekrar kontrol edeceğim.


----------



## quartaporter (Aug 4, 2017)

thekoc said:


> Yani geçen bir test ettim yine normal ısıtıyor gibi. Çok anlayamadım açıkcası. %100 fabrikasyon kablolama ve kodlama değerleri girildi. Yakın bir zamanda tekrar kontrol edeceğim.


bbende bu sabah kontrol ettim arka 3.seviye max ısınana kadar 14v dereceyi bulunca voltaj düşüyor 2seviye aynı ama 1. seviye kesinlikle boş.yani arka 2 seviye aslında, şu an bendede sorun yok , önlere göre az geç ve az ısıtıyor, önler kaynamaya ramak var.


----------



## thekoc (Dec 22, 2020)

quartaporter said:


> bbende bu sabah kontrol ettim arka 3.seviye max ısınana kadar 14v dereceyi bulunca voltaj düşüyor 2seviye aynı ama 1. seviye kesinlikle boş.yani arka 2 seviye aslında, şu an bendede sorun yok , önlere göre az geç ve az ısıtıyor, önler kaynamaya ramak var.


Kaynamamalı. Set edilen değerleri orijinal bir araçtan bulun onlar ile değişin. O zaman kaynamaz.


----------

